# Broncing help!!!



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

my new horse has just started showing her true colours, and she was very badly behaved today  
She bucked all the way up the canter track, and she kept putting her head right down and I can't bring her up! She wouldn't calm down afterwards, she kept pacing and napping, and eventually she backed up very far and bucked and reared with me and wouldn't go forwards. I have no idea what spurred it on, she's been so good so far. What should I do? It's knocked my confidence a lot and my friend had to ride her home as she was so naughty.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you and her back checked? Is the saddle/bit fitted correctly?

I would spend more time working on settling her. Perhaps more gentle schooling at home. Also perhaps lunge her for a bit before taking her out on a hack so she has lost a bit of fizz and avoid cantering until she is more settled, perhaps towards the end of a ride.

Can you afford some lessons with her?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It may be a good idea to longline her out and about for some time, or ask someone else to do it if you don't have the experience.

Some lessons would be well worth having.


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Sweety said:


> It may be a good idea to longline her out and about for some time, or ask someone else to do it if you don't have the experience.
> 
> Some lessons would be well worth having.


Thank you for the advice, I have a lesson booked on Saturday, and I'm going to do a lot of lunging with her


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Have you and her back checked? Is the saddle/bit fitted correctly?
> 
> I would spend more time working on settling her. Perhaps more gentle schooling at home. Also perhaps lunge her for a bit before taking her out on a hack so she has lost a bit of fizz and avoid cantering until she is more settled, perhaps towards the end of a ride.
> 
> Can you afford some lessons with her?


No I haven't yet, I will if she does it again, but a lot of people at my yard are just saying it's the spring grass (as she moved field that day). Is that a possibility? 
Ok, I think I'll do that, thank you very much! Yes, I have a lesson every week, I just decided to take her out for a steady ride with my friend and she went haywire! I'll take it down a notch for now I think!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

If she carries on I would certainly get her back and teeth checked and also make sure the saddle fits correctly.


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> If she carries on I would certainly get her back and teeth checked and also make sure the saddle fits correctly.


Thank you, will do


----------

